

Classic Krugman: The Accidental Theorist - davidmathers
http://www.slate.com/id/1916/

======
davidmathers
See also the classic that Slate chose to republish, macroeconomics in one
lesson, Baby-Sitting the Economy:

<http://www.slate.com/id/2202165/pagenum/all>

------
unalone
This is the first Krugman article I've read, and while I don't know much about
the economy, his points all seemed pretty logical. Krugman's also an amazing
writer. That's probably the first economics article I've read and enjoyed.

------
davidmathers
And, Marginal Revolution has the best overview of why Krugman won the prize:

[http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2008/10...](http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2008/10/paul-
krugman-wi.html)

[http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2008/10...](http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2008/10/what-
is-new-tra.html)

------
mynameishere
Wow. It's like Fermi with a 2000 word essay explaining the number of sides on
a triangle: Three.

